
We know a lot less than we think, especially about the future - myth_drannon
http://lemire.me/blog/2016/04/27/we-know-a-lot-less-than-we-think-especially-about-the-future/
======
ultrasociality
I believe Nassim Taleb has a strong argument for why things "that don't
break"\- or in other words, things that maintain consistency throughout human
history (e.g. Relgion, the chair, writing tablets) are likely to be around in
the future.
[http://www.economist.com/node/17509373](http://www.economist.com/node/17509373)

